# Do riders’ names matter?



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.

What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

Could you imagine if Uber let drivers do that?

I once picked up a guy whose name was listed as “A”. He was a pain in the ass but it was a short ride. I think you can pretty much judge who you’re going to be dealing with if they take the time to put a fake name in their profile. “Arrogant Pig” is getting a hard pass from me.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

You’ve done well. Those pax will usually be trouble. Sometimes I take them if I know it will be a good fare, or I’m bored and curious.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

After driving two clowns that used the account name "snoop", it turned out they were pretty respectful riders. 

Then i got a ping from "sitch" and the guy came out toking a dube. He wound up with a cancel.


----------



## Bluto1899 (Aug 24, 2018)

The other night I got “Michael’s” I guess so he would know it was Michael’s account??


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Many things come to mind after a "ping"...
Pax name could be 1 of them
Neighborhood, time of day, day of week, date of the month (welfare checks), how far away, prospects of length of ride...

I avoid ghettos at all cost... I don't like feeling like a duck in a shooting gallery...


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

There are some that are legit. Like Go Go Grandparent, or "Patient", which someone at good shepherd hospital uses to transport patients home. You can't always tell a book by its cover. Just try to use common sense


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> There are some that are legit. Like Go Go Grandparent, or "Patient", which someone at good shepherd hospital uses to transport patients home. You can't always tell a book by its cover. Just try to use common sense


True dat... But I'll go ahead and ask the politically incorrect question...

What about "Deshaun", or "LaKisha" from the hood??? With a 4.53 rating???


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

exSuperShuttle said:


> True dat... But I'll go ahead and ask the politically incorrect question...
> 
> What about "Deshaun", or "LaKisha" from the hood??? With a 4.53 rating???


Snoop and his buddy were in a low income area of Hanover Park. Had long billed monochrome baseball caps on sideways, dookie ropes, and big gold beltbuckles. They were very polite.

I guess i am saying, you never know at first glance, who is trouble and who is not.

If you feel unsafe for some reason, move on. Picking up someone that makes you uneasy will probably lead to your not being at your best anyway.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I take them all. 

I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


----------



## Ayao30 (Dec 16, 2017)

I picked up "Boogieman" once in Philly. He wasn't nearly as fun of a person as I thought he would be, especially since his rating was especially high. It was also awkward confirming their name when he got in.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

^^^^It sucks when they don’t live up to their names. “Complex” was not complex at all, young ignorant white trash wanna be thug. “Santa” does not give presents and unfortunately or perhaps fortunately, I did not ask “Jesus H” if his last name was Christ. 

All hype.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


You do know Miles is a real name, right?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

exSuperShuttle said:


> What about "Deshaun", or "LaKisha" from the hood??? With a 4.53 rating???


If the robe fits...


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Once picked up a passenger and their name was "Username" nice lady though.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have been catfished with Lyft as I accept a shared/line or Lyft based off a hot pic of some chic and I would arrive and it's some dude. Usually a boyfriend, I learned my lesson after the 93rd time


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> If the robe fits...


I knew one of you communists would say something like that... Oops, I mean socialists...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What's wrong with miles? Ive heard of plenty with that as their real name.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I have been catfished with Lyft as I accept a shared/line or Lyft based off a hot pic of some chic and I would arrive and it's some dude. Usually a boyfriend, I learned my lesson after the 93rd time


Countless times... Kinda ruins the mood before ride starts...


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

They are likely gift card riders.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If the name is Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Democrat, Mexican, female, African, more than 3 characters, Republican, male, Asian, European, less than 8 characters, or sounds like it comes from any place south of the North pole, I cancel immediately. I don't play around.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I cross reference name with rating. If name is Mercedes or Laquita with a 4.4......should be an easy call. Be cautious if it’s a 5.


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

I've never found riders names to "matter". It's made things interesting or amusing at times, but G-Money fizzle tipped just as well as "Thomas" and Faruq. The only time it gets awkward is when I have to call them and I'm like "Is this.... L?"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

freddieman said:


> I cross reference name with rating. If name is Mercedes or Laquita with a 4.4......should be an easy call. Be cautious if it's a 5.


I drove for a Mercedes last night. I expected ethnic, but she was pretty much white middle class middle-of-the-road.



Kodyhead said:


> I have been catfished with Lyft as I accept a shared/line or Lyft based off a hot pic of some chic and I would arrive and it's some dude. Usually a boyfriend, I learned my lesson after the 93rd time


I see the opposite of that all the time. Typically it's a woman going somewhere on a trip ordered by a guy she's going to see.

Christine


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

It matters at events and for verification. But in general not really. If you think about it Taxi's operated without names for most pickups for decades.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would pick up Adolf Hitler with a 1.0 rating on luxsuv


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I take them all.
> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


Said the guy driving geriatrics to their doctors appointments....If you drive nights and are not careful, you'll spend all your time cleaning up or doing drug runs.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

I did a pick up yesterday afternoon... A 2 stop round tripper... I asked pax how long he was gonna be at stop... He said 2 to 3 minutes... Told him he had 2 max then I had to end ride and he would need to order another ride for return trip... He understood because he was out in less than 1... Drug deal...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> It matters at events and for verification. But in general not really. If you think about it Taxi's operated without names for most pickups for decades.


They used to have sex without condoms for decades too


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> They used to have sex without condoms for decades too


You are proving his point, people still have sex without condoms.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> They used to have sex without condoms for decades too


I still do and I'm still alive.

No names required for that either.


----------



## UberLondonGuy (Jul 11, 2018)

I sent this video on Twitter to Uber, Uber UK & Uber Support 
Doesn't this Video highlight a flaw in the Uber App? 
Drivers details are Public to the Riders but Riders can remain Anonymous to the Drivers. Seems Childish what this Rider is doing but Highlights a Flaw

No reply.............


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I see the opposite of that all the time. Typically it's a woman going somewhere on a trip ordered by a guy she's going to see.
> 
> Christine


Nine times out of ten, that's a call girl.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Nine times out of ten, that's a call girl.


Or, it was her pimp who ordered the ride...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Or, it was her pimp who ordered the ride...


Like I said....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Nine times out of ten, that's a call girl.


Yeah, that doesn't hurt my feelings. Personally, I think that should be legal.

I had a girlfriend who worked in a "massage parlor" years ago and made really good money. But she almost never did outcall.

Christine


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, that doesn't hurt my feelings. Personally, I think that should be legal.
> 
> I had a girlfriend who worked in a "massage parlor" years ago and made really good money. But she almost never did outcall.
> 
> Christine


It's legal to have sex. It's legal to give someone money. It's legal to accept money from someone. There is no logic to having it be illegal to exchange money for sex, so long as all parties involved are consenting adults.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

There have been very small movements to "decriminalize" prostitution. The problem was that nobody wanted to be public, or, the "face" of the movement so it fizzled out...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> so it fizzled out


Did it peter out? 

Christine


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Did it peter out?
> 
> Christine


LOL... Yes... Why didn't I think of that???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I take them all.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


While I agree 100% with what you said, you have to understand that "that rule" goes out the window some time after 11:00 p.m.. "Respect is what you get in return" is not a given when the pax is drunk or otherwise impaired. It's a whole different world doing the bar/club/drunk crowd and you have to take pro active steps to protect yourself. Saturday around 2:00 a.m. after just letting out 2 drunken fools and dealing with that, accepted a ride, then see it's from "FartKing". NOPE cancel! Maybe at 1:00 p.m. at the airport might have been different.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

"Fart King"??? They actually allowed that username???

That being said... Very true about hour of day, day of week, and location of pick up...


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

exSuperShuttle said:


> True dat... But I'll go ahead and ask the politically incorrect question...
> 
> What about "Deshaun", or "LaKisha" from the hood??? With a 4.53 rating???


4.53 gets ignored or declined. Uber will fire a driver below 4.7. They should hold that with pax as well.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

They usually don't for me, but I realize all markets are different. I just tell the riders who signed up with their email address that they should probably contact Uber to change that for privacy reasons. 

I did pickup "death" last month. I was super curious but was disappointed (or relieved?) when I showed up and it wasn't a guy in a black cloak with scythe. His girlfriend had made his account and thought a band they liked (death kitty rainbow?) would be funny but it got truncated or she was high or something when she signed him up and he got stuck with "death".


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Not really. My Menifee ride last night was named edibles. While I was hoping it would lead to a free sample, just ended up being the guy had a thick accent when he made it.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You do know Miles is a real name, right?


ahh your miles...and im kilo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


They should.
Yet many riders use Fake Names and Uber sells prepaid cards in stores.

Drivers Safety does Not matter to Uber.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


Times have changed


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Times have changed





tohunt4me said:


> They should.
> Yet many riders use Fake Names and Uber sells prepaid cards in stores.
> 
> Drivers Safety does Not matter to Uber.


That was right from the day Uber started in SF..... None gives a hoot about us drivers...agreed


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I take them all.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


As you said MOST, but some are garbage, that can upset you and distract you, and you might get into an accident.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a post about this before, it was about one letter names or stupid names (can't remember the post), then Mista T told me he went by T, well hell yeah I would pick him up no prob cause he cool as hell...but would think otherwise seeing T in general...anyways...One letter names or odd names at this point mean nothing to me. Character is everything when you meet in person. I have always took this approach in general once a pax is in car, but have been shy in the past years accepting pings over stupid names or one letter names due to defense and being skeptical, now, it is all about the first 1 minute you are a pax as the impression, regardless of whatever the name pops up as. Not sure I would accept fart king though, lol that is a stretch


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Kill,aryan,jihad cancel kill was picked up by another real name killani, Aryan picked up Persian guy apparantly it's a Persian name. Jihad cancelled police shoowed me away .While parked in front of the address


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

I didn't want him to give me the "D". So I canceled.

















Refused Jesus, then 3 seconds later, I got a ping from his mom. Was wondering if I declined Mary, would I've gotten a request from Joseph?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph !


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Hagong said:


> View attachment 261924
> 
> 
> I didn't want him to give me the "D". So I canceled.
> ...


You declined Jesus with a 4.9 ? Not gonna get much better pax than that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I take them all.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


Most people means >51%. I don't like those odds if I'm in the ghetto at 3am.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

In a row had a stripper heading home after the shift with "Antonie" on account and a "Jessica 28" hood rat. Go figure.
"Wilfrido" on the other hand totally lived up to an expectations. Heh.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The oddball name - I understand it. Sometimes it's a nickname, a screen name, or simply expressing annoyance with the endless forms in our bureaucratic world.

I care not for the name, save one (abstract) possibility. If it looks like a no- show, there's no response to calls/ texts, and the name is fictitious, I'm much quicker to hit "cancel."


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I had a pax named "marijuana".

App said i was picking up marijuana.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I've turned down a few usually because it's obvious that there a dealer (and not a smart one), or a kid under 18 who thinks their name is cute.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I try to avoid Killer—Bastid— and — Jo-mama.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

whiskeyboat said:


> You declined Jesus with a 4.9 ? Not gonna get much better pax than that.


Lyft. It's really hard for a pax to have under a 4.9.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You declined jesus quintana?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Anything but a real name is a NO from me. I look at every ping as a liability. If they get hurt in my car, or if I end up getting robbed and stabbed to death in an alley somewhere, I at least want some possible way to find out who is responsible. Even if a fake name is entered, I just have more peace of mind driving "Mike" or "Julia" home than "Q" or "Jv".

I've seen some weird names in Boston: "jajajajaja", "Admin", "Bossman", "FreshCheddar" and "Sandman" to name a few. Hard pass.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


They are clearly begging for attention. Why mess with a poor soul like that?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nj2bos said:


> Anything but a real name is a NO from me. I look at every ping as a liability. If they get hurt in my car, or if I end up getting robbed and stabbed to death in an alley somewhere, I at least want some possible way to find out who is responsible. Even if a fake name is entered, I just have more peace of mind driving "Mike" or "Julia" home than "Q" or "Jv".
> 
> I've seen some weird names in Boston: "jajajajaja", "Admin", "Bossman", "FreshCheddar" and "Sandman" to name a few. Hard pass.


Sometimes people order rides for other people and whatever name they save in their contacts is the name that comes up in the uber app, like **** mcgee


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FartKing I would probably take to show him the true king.

This was from my early days. It was from upscale part of Montgomery County Maryland. Millennial kid. No sense of humor whatsoever. I said "What happened, the Millenium Falcon broke down?" Crickets. Not even a "huh?"
These days I might not have taken it, especially since I don't do late nights any more. Plus Wookie hair is a Hillary to get out of the seats...












nj2bos said:


> Even if a fake name is entered, I just have more peace of mind driving "Mike" or "Julia" home than *"Q"*


Q would be a pain in the ass. Obnoxious for sure.


----------



## golfinganddriving (Aug 15, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I take them all.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


You haven't driven the hood rats in my city.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

exSuperShuttle said:


> "Fart King"??? They actually allowed that username???
> 
> That being said... Very true about hour of day, day of week, and location of pick up...


There is a local business, the 'Chair King', that has local commercials with a catchy jingle. I will never hear the correct lyrics to this jingle again. They will forever be 'Fart King'...


----------



## LaughingMan (Mar 20, 2018)

On my way home one night got a ping going my way so thought why not. User's name was juiced....got there...and he sure was juiced....

Gotta know the area and the people if you're going to take the risk.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I've picked up a few people with names like, "TTTTTTTTTTTT" and "YYYYYYYY" and in my experience those are usually Asians and they're app is in their language/alphabet and when it translates to English it spazzes out and does the name like this. Pax says it happens everywhere that uses the Roman alphabet.


----------



## LayeLivesLife (May 21, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> I avoid ghettos at all cost... I don't like feeling like a duck in a shooting gallery...


Interestingly enough, I feel the same way in the suburbs.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I picked them up and ask about the name, if it's strange. They love to tell you the story. Many of them consider themselves quite witty, and telling them they are results in more tips. Not always, but people like to be noticed, you know?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Spyglass67 said:


> Once picked up a passenger and their name was "Username" nice lady though.


Wonder if that was her password as well.


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

Pusher said:


> Wonder if that was her password as well.


Password was probably password. Just like John Podesta


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


for me, unless the rider's name is an actual name (real or not) I cancel the trip. I don'e need M or X or Z or YO or arrogant pig as a rider


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> You declined Jesus with a 4.9 ? Not gonna get much better pax than that.


The guy is known to walk on water. Should I get my interior soaked in water then? 
He also turns water into wine. If my water turns into wine, then I'd be driving with an open container. Or worse, drinking while driving.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Ive picked up a couple of fake named riders but its usually in a good neighborhood. Ive asked them to update their name because some drivers may pass on them for safety reasons. Most told me they were drunk when they set their accounts up.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Just got this today on my way home from work. What a joke. Gladly let this timer expire into the depths. No ETA either. F%@$ off.

Picking up a demon at church! Sounds like a delightful idea to me!


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

LOL


nj2bos said:


> Just got this today on my way home from work. What a joke. Gladly let this timer expire into the depths. No ETA either. F%@$ off.
> 
> Picking up a demon at church! Sounds like a delightful idea to me!
> 
> View attachment 262021


.... Your acceptance rate is low ;-P


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Saturday


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I had a ride request from a guy calling himself “Shark”. I pull up to him on a narrow side street. He just stands there looking at his phone. The street is so narrow that he’s about 8 feet away from me. I ask him “Are you Shark?” He looks up, answers “Yeah”, and goes back to looking at his phone. I ask him “Are you ready?” He looks up from his phone and replies “Yeah. Are you?” And goes back to looking at his phone. I wait a moment and ask “Do you want me to turn around?” “Yeah” he replies like I should have known what he was waiting for, and he goes back to looking at his phone. Now technically he’s on the other side of the street, but as noted previously it’s a quiet narrow street and he’s practically standing next to the car. “Ok” I reply. I then drive a few yards up the block and simultaneously execute a 3-point u-turn while cancelling his ride. As I slowly pass him on my way out of there I hear him yell “Hey! Where you goin’?!?” and see him waving his phone in the air as if that means something. He was still standing there waving his phone as I turned the corner and removed “Shark” from my life. I feel good every time I think about that encounter. I call it “Uber Karma”.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Just got this today on my way home from work. What a joke. Gladly let this timer expire into the depths. No ETA either. F%@$ off.
> 
> Picking up a demon at church! Sounds like a delightful idea to me!
> 
> View attachment 262022


That's when you roll up with the windows down while blasting Deicide. Duh.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I take them all.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that most people are good people and if you treat them with respect, respect is what you get in return


I admire your trust. Driving in Vegas has made me realize that while most people are good, you will run into your share of bad ones.


----------



## WelcomeTree (Nov 28, 2017)

I picked up "Money Tree" once... he didn't tip  

I cancel on some fake names depending on time of night & location, but Arrogant Pig is 100% getting canceled on, I'll never be that curious.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I had a pax named "marijuana".
> 
> App said i was picking up marijuana.


Interesting - I had a rider "DankWeed" a few months back that turned out to be a 26 yr old gal who said she was an artist of some kind.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You do know Miles is a real name, right?


There was a kid named Miles in high school. Mr & Mrs East had a sense of humor.

Rider names do matter in various ways... for one thing you ought to be able to read them, unlike these Chinese pax I picked up at the airport whose name was showing on the app in Chinese. Makes it a tiny bit tough to verify. Then again, one night I thought I picked up one of the 7 dwarfs... app showed the name "Zzzz" and as she entered my car, I was considering saying "hello, are you sleepy?"


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

WelcomeTree said:


> I picked up "Money Tree" once... he didn't tip


You're supposed to shake him!


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


Ill pick up M or O from an airport, or hotel early morning, cuz I know it's going to be a good ride. These are usually respectable people (usually asian), that want to conceal their identity a bit. That's been my experience in PDX market at least.



exSuperShuttle said:


> True dat... But I'll go ahead and ask the politically incorrect question...
> 
> What about "Deshaun", or "LaKisha" from the hood??? With a 4.53 rating???


I'll do a drive-by if I'm close and cancel if I don't like what I see when they come out. Then again, I'm in a predominantly white trash city, and the black people are all pretty chill here if you're not an inadvertently racist SJW. Blacks always have shitty ratings cuz Indian/Eastern European drivers 1 star them cuz they black.


----------



## SoFlaDriver (Aug 11, 2018)

Look, it's a thing today, people create screen names or handles or whatever you want to call it for almost every social media platform or group or dating app or whatever they're on. If Uber or Lyft aren't going to enforce the use of real names somehow then you're gonna get cute, creative or even offensive names like this, because someone wants to be cute, not because they're jerks or actually embody whatever characteristic their name suggests. I don't really even pay attention, but the only riders that have ever caused me problems tended to have real names. To me, if someone wants to be a little playful with the name, then they're probably cool.


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

This may be a market thing. In the Philly market I've yet to see a custom handle on uber but I could be wrong. I don't even see a name till I accept a ping.
Lyft may be different.


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Driving thru a bad part of town got pinged by "Getto Queen" with a 3 rating.

I passed. Nope.

Love when all asian characters come up on the ping. Usually a long ride to the airport without any stupid questions like how long youve been driving, do u like it, blah blah blah.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Big-D was an interesting ride.. I know what you're thinking, but that was his name.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Just change your ghetto hood rat unique name to "Mary-Beth"


----------



## sferguson23 (Nov 21, 2017)

exnihilodrive said:


> This may be a market thing. In the Philly market I've yet to see a custom handle on uber but I could be wrong. I don't even see a name till I accept a ping.
> Lyft may be different.


Consider yourself lucky. I'm in the Philly market as well. Plenty of custom names


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

sferguson23 said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I'm in the Philly market as well. Plenty of custom names


In Uber? I've had some interesting names in Lyft. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow, I just had the experience for the 4th time with a dude named “R”. He not only has a bad rating but also when I come to his community guards to enter and tell them that “I’m picking up R” they ask me for real name and he never calls me in.

Gave up, gave him 1 Star and and hope to never get matched again.

Guards told me he’s some kind of “hockey player” like I really give a damn who he is lol. Maybe in his mind he thinks he is famous but to me he is just another rider and in fact one to remember as an a$$hole


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


The problem with these made-up names is when something happens and you need to communicate with Uber about the problem, they WILL ask for the name. I always screen shot each ride to reconcile at the end of the night, too, so having that bit of name is helpful, but I'm thinking Money Bags won't mean much to Uber if they're looking into accounts.



Sippi said:


> I've never found riders names to "matter". It's made things interesting or amusing at times, but G-Money fizzle tipped just as well as "Thomas" and Faruq. The only time it gets awkward is when I have to call them and I'm like "Is this.... L?"


Faruq tipped? lol Also, don't tell them their name, ask them the name on the account. Saves you the odd stolen ride.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


I pick up one letter account names but the pig person would get an immediate cancel from me.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I once had a pax who’s name was “THE BEAST” and yes, the name was in caps. He also had a 4.2 rating. Safe to say he warned me enough to avoid that ride ...


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

Would you pick up a dude named "wire?'


----------



## Anthonydag (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone else get Tree? I've gotten different pax named Tree multiple times.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> .....There are some that are legit. Like *Go Go Grandparent*......


Learned my lesson after a couple of these. I'm not a geriatric transport service. No live location (a 3rd party issues the request and charges them more than the U/L fare) and they had no idea how rideshare works.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


I have picked several up like that around Beverly Hills a couple were famous.....


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Didn’t read all the posts but some names are company business accounts that are small, picked up a pax with “something_tacos” can’t remember name, I even asked, was like sup with the name on lyft out of curiosity and he said it’s what we all use at our food truck and rides paid off later by owner, that was the story who knows, but could see it for small owners dodging a multiple account ordeal at U/L. That was a legit name though of a place, not ridiculous sounding, but for sure was not A name of a person.

The worst is getting a ping from those medical insurance companies with account names...again forgot names....that show up wanting you to drive a pax to a hospital or small Emercency room, and txt you with “you are picking up a VIP client named “whatever” and guess what NO tip. I refuse to pick up any pax with a follow up txt sayin you are picking up a VIP client. Effin insurance companies do not tip but local businesses tip, go figure.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> .
> 
> Then i got a ping from "sitch" and the guy came out toking a dube. He wound up with a cancel.


Isn't weed at least medicinally legal there? If so go on the discrimination



Kodyhead said:


> I would pick up Adolf Hitler with a 1.0 rating on luxsuv


Truth. If it's not luxsuv then rating/name/distance come into consideration


UberLondonGuy said:


> I sent this video on Twitter to Uber, Uber UK & Uber Support
> Doesn't this Video highlight a flaw in the Uber App?
> Drivers details are Public to the Riders but Riders can remain Anonymous to the Drivers. Seems Childish what this Rider is doing but Highlights a Flaw
> 
> No reply.............


This was a brilliant video thank you


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

exSuperShuttle said:


> True dat... But I'll go ahead and ask the politically incorrect question...
> 
> What about "Deshaun", or "LaKisha" from the hood??? With a 4.53 rating???


It's just like seeing "Tom" or "Mary Lou" from the trailer-park ghetto. Just gotta take the risk! It's a hard PASS for me on the trailers though. I like making it home to my family at night!


----------



## Sippi (Aug 22, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Faruq tipped? lol Also, don't tell them their name, ask them the name on the account. Saves you the odd stolen ride.


This is mostly on phone calls to the PAX. So giving them the name while on the phone with them is a bit different than the pick up everyone seems to be cautioning about.But I'm still not clear on this "stolen ride" thing. Can anyone tell me of a REAL experience they've had where someone "stole" a ride and the consequences of?



68350 said:


> Learned my lesson after a couple of these. I'm not a geriatric transport service. No live location (a 3rd party issues the request and charges them more than the U/L fare) and they had no idea how rideshare works.


I had this the other night from some rider named E.R. Providence -- Gary. Turned out to be a geriatric being picked up from an ER department to get home. Took so long to get him in/out of the car I'm going to be wary of those going forward. That, and the ride initially wanted me to drive him 45+ to Bowie, but as he said (and I finally confirmed from the nurse who apparently ordered it) he was going home about 15 minutes away...


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You do know Miles is a real name, right?


if they're Canadian,
is their name
Kilometers?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> Isn't weed at least medicinally legal there? If so go on the discrimination


Doesn't mean he can tike in public. Regardless, i don't care for the smell. People who smoke dope never seem to realize they smell so skunky.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Doesn't mean he can tike in public. Regardless, i don't care for the smell. People who smoke dope never seem to realize they smell so skunky.


maybe its just me, but id take the smell of skunk (pot or animal) over vomit/alcohol any day


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Glock19 said:


> Once a while I get Uber pings in New York, when I accept, a weird name pops up. The names I remember on top of my head are; Money, Miles, Cycle, Arrogant-pig. I picked up Money who was going to the Bronx and cancelled on Miles, Arrogant-pig and Cycle.
> 
> What do you do when your rider has a name like this, or a one-letter name, such as M or O?


This is one of the differences between Uber and the taxi cab racket.

Particularly in the late evening, early morning, people took cabs because they didn't necessarily want people to know where they were going or who they were, and the discretion of the driver was paramount. A Catholic priest taking a cab to the local homosexual bath house is looking for discretion- parking his ride with a "I heart Jesus" bumper stickers outside just isn't going to cut it. A pimp or a pusher may want some empathy at 3:30 a.m, but still wants to stay discrete. I remember picking up a crack pusher at 3 a.m. and telling him that I could never do his job- taking calls from disreputable people all hours, going into sketchy areas.

People are using Uber as cabs, and the original intent of Uber in transporting college drunks who a cabdriver wouldn't take is changing and more and more people with questionable histories are taking them. Get with the program.


----------



## bwb1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

Sometimes going back to see some of my passengers' names and how many dumb ways it can be spelled makes me laugh. I've had LORAN, LOREN, and LUAREN (not kidding). I also had a "CATHOLEEN" once.



I_Like_Spam said:


> A Catholic priest taking a cab to the local homosexual bath house is looking for discretion- parking his ride with a "I heart Jesus" bumper stickers outside just isn't going to cut it.


I wish you could have seen my face and heard my laughter when I read that part. Then again, I live in a large gay community area and I'm also gay myself, and I've given some of the same guys rides to their Grindr or Growlr tricks' houses. What really feels awkward is when you drop guys off at some of the apartments/houses you've been to yourself and just want to tell them things like, "Don't try to cuddle with him, he gets mad when you do that" or "If you stay for breakfast, his scrambled eggs are terrible."


----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

I cancelled on Papi and Lulu, both of whom were UberPool.


----------

